# First two Leopard hatchlings from the first time clutch by a new mom



## jskahn (Mar 27, 2015)

These are the first two hatched at 94 and 95 days. I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## gingerbee (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh my!! Love them both!!! Wish I could get one!!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 27, 2015)

Adorable. Congrats! I like the one with just that one spot. How many more eggs?


----------



## jskahn (Mar 27, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Adorable. Congrats! I like the one with just that one spot. How many more eggs?


There are 10 more. Two of them look like they may be NG


----------



## Jodie (Mar 27, 2015)

The one is so round. Absolutely adorable. Congrats!


----------



## wellington (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, congrats, they are beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## jskahn (Mar 27, 2015)

Jodie said:


> The one is so round. Absolutely adorable. Congrats!


The rounder one, just hatched this morning, and has not completely straightened out yet.


----------



## ShannonC (Mar 27, 2015)

Gorgeous babies!! I love the color!


----------



## Onidara (Mar 28, 2015)

Love the white of them


----------



## pepsiandjac (Mar 28, 2015)

They are beautiful


----------



## Carol S (Mar 28, 2015)

How exciting. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 28, 2015)

Love them!!!


----------



## tortdad (Mar 28, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice looking !


----------



## jskahn (Mar 29, 2015)

Here are a couple of




pics showing the first 3 compared to their aunts youngsters.


----------



## jskahn (Mar 31, 2015)

Now it is the first 5. I see a couple of keepers so far.Split scutes at 90 degrees? That one with all the splits down the back is kinda interesting.


----------



## Amanda81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Love the little zipper back one!!


----------



## 4jean (Apr 2, 2015)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## jskahn (Apr 3, 2015)

Amanda81 said:


> Love the little zipper back one!!


Good name " zipper back"


----------



## Amanda81 (Apr 5, 2015)

jskahn said:


> Good name " zipper back"



I love the "zipper back" ones. I have a sulcata with the zipper pattern. It gives them a little personality.


----------



## 小钻风 (Apr 5, 2015)

adorable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 26, 2015)

Lovely.
Any more hatched?
How are the babies?


----------



## jskahn (Apr 26, 2015)

I ended up with 9 out of 12 eggs being fertile. The babies are doing great, I may hold on to 5 of them, being they are so light colored.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for your prompt response.
A good result, I think.


----------

